# Hat dieser PC genug Power für WoW:Cataclysm?



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Heyho, 

da ja nun bald der Kataklysmus über Azeroth wütet und mein PC nicht mit den Anforderungen klarkommt, würd ich gerne erfahren, ob dieser PC denn für Cataclysm ausreicht um auf 'Hoch' bis 'Ultra' spielen zu können. Bildschirmgröße wäre 1680*1050. 
Hier der Link: 
Klick mich!

Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu dem PC:

Win7 64 Black Edition AM3 AMD Athlon II X4 640, (4x 3.00GHz)
GAINWARD NVIDIA GEFORCE GTS 450 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-e-16x CARD - 1000GB HDD SATA-II
4GB RAM DDR-3 PC1333 KINGSTON
Müsste doch ausreichen oder?

Meine Ansprüche sind nicht sehr hoch. Der PC sollte nur für WoW: Cataclysm ausreichend Power bieten. Ich spiele keine Ego-Shooter oder sonstige Spiele die hohe Anforderungen haben, und will und kann mir auch keinen High-End PC leisten (Student undso...). 
Mir würde es reichen zu wissen, ob der PC für WoW:Cataclysm ausreicht oder nicht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
BlaBlo


----------



## Caps-lock (17. November 2010)

Ja er sollte ausreichend sein.
Und ich meine jetzt Ausreichend im Sinne von 4.
Aber ich bezweifel mal, dass du an dem Gerät je irgendwas sinnvoll aufrüsten können wirst. 

Spielen wirst du Cata auf jedenfall. Mit hohen Details vielleicht und mit hohen Details und in HD eher nicht so. 

Die Graka liegt doch so in etwa auf Niveau einer 5750 oder?  Zwischen der 450 und der 460 liegen Welten. 

Was wäre denn theroretisch dein Maximalbudget?


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Danke, Caps-lock, für die schnelle Antwort! 

Wieso ausreichend im Sinne von Note 4? Sag mir nicht, dass WoW nen NOCH besseren Prozessor braucht. 4GB RAM sind meiner Meinung nach auch voll in Ordnung...außerdem ist die GraKa ne DX11 GraKa mit 1GB Speicher.

Wieso denkst du, dass es schwer wird an dem PC etwas aufzurüsten? Na gut, das ist eh nicht meine Absicht, aber wieso meinst du das?


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Also HD bringt mir eh nichts, da mein Bildschirm nicht HD-fähig ist.
Also die GraKa ist ja nicht so der Burner, aber ich hab keinen besseren PC gefunden 

Ich möchte aber auch nicht mehr als ca. 550&#8364; ausgeben. Will ich nicht und mag ich nicht. Der PC soll WoW auf ner hohen Grafikstufe darstellen können, da mein jetziger schon Probleme hat, WoW auf 1650*1050 auf niedrig darzustellen oO.

Edit: Schreibfehler entdeckt.


----------



## Lari (17. November 2010)

Ich spiele mit einer etwas besserne CPU aber schlechteren Garfikkarte auf Ultra in 1080p. Ich vermute doch mal, dass Cataclysm mich nicht plötzlich in mittlere Grafikeinstellungen drücken wird.
Ich denke der PC wird reichen, würde michw undern wenn nicht


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. November 2010)

BlaBlo schrieb:


> Danke, Caps-lock, für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Wieso ausreichend im Sinne von Note 4? Sag mir nicht, dass WoW nen NOCH besseren Prozessor braucht. 4GB RAM sind meiner Meinung nach auch voll in Ordnung...außerdem ist die GraKa ne DX11 GraKa mit 1GB Speicher.
> 
> Wieso denkst du, dass es schwer wird an dem PC etwas aufzurüsten? Na gut, das ist eh nicht meine Absicht, aber wieso meinst du das?




Naja das sagt grade nicht viel über die Grafikkarte aus.

Wenn du nach den Sachen gehen würdest wäre kein unterschied zwishcen der ATi 5000er und 6000er Serie.

Außerdem denke ich das GTS Karten net so dolle sind hab ich paar mal gehört.


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Die GTS450 liegt etwa auf HD5770 Niveau. Leicht darunter. Eine GTX460 ist deutlich leistungsstärker, aber kostet eben auch mehr.


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die GTS450 liegt etwa auf HD5770 Niveau. Leicht darunter. Eine GTX460 ist deutlich leistungsstärker, aber kostet eben auch mehr.



Das freut mich zu hören. Hab oft gelesen, dass die HD5770 eigentlich ziemlich gut für WoW ist.
Also lohnt es sich den PC zu besorgen? Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut...


----------



## Caps-lock (17. November 2010)

Ok also liegt sie dann zwischen 5750 und 5770.

Und ausreichend im Sinne von 4, dass dieser PC für einen Neupc natürlich nicht toll ist.
Aber du wirst damit WoW spielen können und wenn du nicht Full HD zockst, dann wirds natürlich auch funktionieren.

4 weil: nich so dolle Graka, keine Ahnung wie laut die Kiste ist, Netzteil ist fragwürdig etc.
Aber mit 550 Euro und Windows wirst du auch nicht viel weiter kommen.


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok also liegt sie dann zwischen 5750 und 5770.
> 
> Und ausreichend im Sinne von 4, dass dieser PC für einen Neupc natürlich nicht toll ist.
> Aber du wirst damit WoW spielen können und wenn du nicht Full HD zockst, dann wirds natürlich auch funktionieren.
> ...



Ich hab ja auch im Anfangspost geschrieben, dass es mir nur um WoW geht . Andere Games spiele ich nicht, und für allgemeine Sachen wie Internet, Chatprogramme und Media-Player reicht sogar ein 100€ PC aus...
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich WoW damit auf Hoch bis Ultra bei meiner Auflösung von 1680*1050 spielen kann


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Hat noch jemand eine Meinung dazu? Würde mich auch über andere Kommentare freuen


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Hmm, schwer zu beurteilen, da ich jetzt auch nicht soo der Super Experte bin, wie gewisse andere Technik-Freaks hier. ^^

Aber ich versuchs mal:
Also der Mainboard Hersteller ist nicht angegeben, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, das ist natürlich schonmal eine schlechte Grundvorraussetzung wenn du später aufrüsten willst. Generell reicht der für WoW Cataclysm - wie die anderen schon gesagt haben - sicherlich aus. Auch auf hohen Details. Wie leistungsfressend dann Full HD wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber denke das wird sehr eng.
Ich hatte (und tue es immer noch) mit dem Gedanken gespielt auch so rund 500/600 Euro inkl. Win 7 für nen neuen PC auszugeben, und habe auch nicht das dicke Geld rumliegen - genau wie du. Würde aber lieber noch etwas sparen und dann warscheinlich einen örtlichen Fachhändler hier aufsuchen und mir die einzelteile zusammenbasteln lassen. Kostet etwas mehr Kleingeld, das wäre es mir aber wert, allein schon wenn er mal in Arsch geht, dann kann ich ihn vorort reparieren lassen ohne ihn wochenlang ins DHL-Nirvana zu schicken.

Also alles in allem sollte der PC bei Amazon wohl für deine Zwecke ausreichen. Ich würde aber nochmal drüber nachdenken ob du nicht noch nen 100 drauflegst und dir von einem Fachhändler vor Ort das zeug zusammenbauen lässt. ODER wenn du Lust am basteln hast, alle Teile einzeln bestellen (kommt günstiger) und selber Hand anzulegen. Das überlege ich nämlich auch noch, braucht man nur einiges an Zeit für, als Laie.

Also Fazit, wenn du kein Technikbegeisterter Mensch bist der alles selber bauen will/kann, kauf ihn, ich denke du kannst nicht viel falsch machen.

Vllt noch über Rezensionen zu dem Teil informieren bzw. zu dem Händler auf Amazon marketplace... nich dass es so eine Abzocke ist...


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Der Mainboardhersteller ist gegeben: ASUS. 
Die Hardware ist prinzipiell okay. Sehr viel günstiger wird es mit ner Einzelbestellung bei hardwareversand oder mindfactory imo kaum. Allenfalls kann man sich ein weniger billiges Case raussuchen - was es mir schon wieder wert wäre, weil ich mir so ein hässliches, klappriges Etwas nicht hinstellen tät.


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
@ Kyragan ich sehe bei bestem Willen nicht, wo das Mainboard angegeben ist, aber ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich kein PC-Fachmann bin 
Das Aussehen vom Case ist eher nebensächlich, in erster Linie starr ich auf meinen Bildschirm, und nicht aufs Case 

@ Konov: ich hab es mir schon überlegt, beim Fachmann vorort einen PC bauen zu lassen, das war mir dann aber doch zu teuer  und selbst zusammenbauen ist nicht soo knorke. Da kann alles Mögliche kaputtgehen. Nene das trau ich mir nicht zu.


Edit: eben bei den Bildern gesehen, dass ein ASUS-Board verbaut ist. Kann ich dann theoretisch noch ohne Probleme nachrüsten?


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Auf den Screenshots ist zu sehen, was verbaut ist und dort steht "ASUS" und darunter "M4A87LT-M LE". Manchmal sind Kartons echt hilfreich. 

Nachrüsten kann man ne Menge, aber warum nen neuen PC kaufen bei dem man direkt ans nachrüsten denkt? Das Board istn Einsteigerboard, aber definitiv kein OEM-Quark. Das Ding ist schon ok.


----------



## BlaBlo (17. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auf den Screenshots ist zu sehen, was verbaut ist und dort steht "ASUS" und darunter "M4A87LT-M LE". Manchmal sind Kartons echt hilfreich.
> 
> Nachrüsten kann man ne Menge, aber warum nen neuen PC kaufen bei dem man direkt ans nachrüsten denkt? Das Board istn Einsteigerboard, aber definitiv kein OEM-Quark. Das Ding ist schon ok.



Das mit dem Nachrüsten mein ich nur für später, wenn der PC wieder zu "schlecht" ist. Außerdem hab ich jetzt auch nicht das Geld um mir einen 1A-PC zu kaufen, leider .
Freut mich zu lesen, dass der PC in Ordnung ist.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, BlaBlo.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. November 2010)

Es wird wohl hauptsächlich am Netzteil scheitern, wenn du jemals nachrüsten wollen wirst.
Das ist ein angepasster Komplett PC und daher wird das Netzteil genausoviel leisten, wie der Rechner braucht.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2010)

Wenn die Karte fast so schnell ist, wie eine 5770, dann läuft es auch auf hohen Einstellung. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass eine 5770 Wow mühelos auf Ultra schafft, bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080.
Weder in Dalaran, noch beim raiden oder sonst wo hab ich da ein Ruckeln vernehmen können. Nur Multisampling und Texturfilter sollten nicht ganz hochgeschraubt werden, was aber optisch meiner Meinung nach eh keinen Unterschied macht, wenn man nicht mit der Lupe vorm Monitor sitzt.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2010)

Auf jedenfall wäre ich dann mal auf einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.
Weil die Karte wohl einfach ein Nischendasein als Konkurrenz zur 5750/5770 führt und Benchmarks halt nicht immer alles sagen.


----------



## Ångela (18. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ja er sollte ausreichend sein.
> Und ich meine jetzt Ausreichend im Sinne von 4.
> Aber ich bezweifel mal, dass du an dem Gerät je irgendwas sinnvoll aufrüsten können wirst.
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein sebst ernannter "Könner".

Natürlich kann er nichts aufrüsten, wie auch, es gibt ja nur inzwischen Hexa-Core CPUs und PCIe wird auch ab Silvester abgeschafft, was auch sonst.

Allein das Gefasel über die Grafikkarte, ich lach mir nen Ast und spuck von oben herunter, aber am allerbesten war das Ding mit dem Netzteil, ROFL.
Schon mal was von Standards gehört ?

ATX ist ATX und selbst bei, BTX-Format, das sich eh nie durchgesetzt hat und eigentlich nur in wenigen Rechnern von FSC oder DELL verbaut wurde, bekommt man relativ problemlos Ersatz.


BTT: der Rechner reicht locker und aufrüstbar ist er auch, ganz problemlos und mit der 450 kannst du bis zu einer 1600er Auflösung mit reduzierten Schatten und Flüssigkeitsdetails auf "Gut" auch ruckelfrei arbeiten.

Es gibt auch mit HighENd Maschinen immer Situationen oder Orte, an denen die FPS in die Knie gehen, daran wird sich nichts ändern, denn das liegt einfach an der Technik an sich, weil nie genug Daten (Grafik) im Voraus geladen werden (können).


----------



## Knockahoma (18. November 2010)

ok ich würde auch gerne wissen ob der für cata reicht 

Gehäuse
5,25 Zoll Schächte, extern6 Schächte3,5 Zoll Schächte, intern3 SchächteAbmessungen (BxHxT)202 mm x 440 mm x 455 mmNetzteil
Leistung530 WProzessorBezeichnungAMD Athlon II X4 645 (3,1 GHz)Anzahl Prozessorkerne4Taktfrequenz3100 MHzCacheLevel 24x 512 kBBustaktFSB4000 MT/sSockelAM3Arbeitsspeicher
Gesamtkapazität4096 MBAnzahl Module2TypSDRAM-DDR3StandardDDR3-1333maximal einbaubar16384 MBGrafik
Grafikchip NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SchnittstellePCIe x16-SchnittstelleSpeicher (vorhanden)768 MBAnschlüsseMini-HDMI, 2x DVI-I, VGA-AdapterChipsatz AMD 870 Mainboard
AnschlüssePS/2 (Tastatur), 2x USB 3.0, 8x USB 2.0, 6-Pin-FireWire, 4-Pin-FireWire, RJ-45, 4x Line-Out, Line-In, Mikrofon, Digital-Out (optisch und koaxial)NetzwerkGigabit-LANOptische Laufwerke
DVD-BrennerFestplatteSATA, 500 GBFeatures8-Kanal-HD-Sound, 2x Front-USB-, eSATA- und Headset-AnschlüsseBetriebssystem
ohneAnmerkung
Im PC System nicht enthaltenTastatur, Maus, Monitor, Drucker, Scannerpreis 

699 euro 

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2010)

Ja reicht. Soll das der Buffed-PC sein? Möcht den ja nicht schlecht reden, aber bei Alternate gibt es für das gleiche Geld auch mehr.


----------



## Knockahoma (18. November 2010)

hehe ja ist er aber er wird doch von alternate zusammen gebaut warum soll ich dann was besseres für den preis bekommen soll ich mir die Komponenten selbst aussuchen und zusammenstellen ? ich glaub da wäre ich ein voll Noob :-)


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2010)

Mich wundert die Frage etwas, ob ein PC der schneller ist als ein PC der reicht, reicht.


----------



## Gord3n (18. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja reicht. Soll das der Buffed-PC sein? Möcht den ja nicht schlecht reden, aber bei Alternate gibt es für das gleiche Geld auch mehr.



Weil du die teile dann evtl. einzeln billiger bekommst als so ein fertig pc?
Hab jetzt die Preise nicht verglichen, aber wenn du planst dir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, dann solltest du auf jedenfall schauen, was dich günstiger kommt. Komplett PC / Einzel Teile. Oder vllt. n Stück bessere CPU für's gleiche Geld.

Und mit dem Satz "...sonst wäre ich n vollnoob." , da würde ich mal lieber aufpassen mit deiner Aussage oben


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Mich wundert die Frage etwas, ob ein PC der schneller ist als ein PC der reicht, reicht.



Ich vermute, er hat nicht auf Anhieb erkannt, dass der PC schneller ist als der andere PC und somit reicht. Deswegen auch seine Nachfrage. ^^


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

Oo


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2010)

Hm nagut, ich find das recht offensichtlich .
Selbe Grakafamile aber ne größere Zahl und beim Prozi ist es genauso.
Aber besser einmal zuviel fragen, als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2010)

Weil Buffed auch was verdienen möchte. Schau mal hier:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/174959-neuer-pc-fur-cata/

Der von mir im Bild verlinkte PC ist auch von Alternate. Okay, dass sind jetzt mit 80 Euro Zusammenbau 800 Euro. Aber, da sind auch einige Teile vertauscht. Jedenfalls bekommst du für etwa insgesamt 715 Euro einen identischen PC zum Buffed-Rechner, jedoch aber mit einem 955er Quad als CPU. Hab ich kürzlich schon probiert. Man müsste nur die restlichen Teile wieder durch die von Buffed tauschen. Das haut schon hin.


----------



## Knockahoma (18. November 2010)

ok von meinem Post nicht irrren lassen ich wollte keinen neune thread aufmachen dachte ich kann das hier mal reinposten..

diesen rechner hätte ich auch noch ins Auge gefaßt 
FarbeschwarzGehäuse
5,25 Zoll Schächte, extern3 Schächte3,5 Zoll Schächte, intern6 SchächteAbmessungen (BxHxT)205 mm x 458 mm x 465 mmNetzteil
Leistung525 WattProzessorBezeichnungAMD Phenom II X6 1055T (2,8 GHz)Anzahl Prozessorkerne6Taktfrequenz2800 MHzCacheLevel 26x 512 kBLevel 36144 kBBustaktFSB4000 MT/sSockelAM3RoHS konformJaArbeitsspeicher
Gesamtkapazität4096 MBAnzahl Module2TypSDRAM-DDR3StandardDDR3-1333maximal einbaubar16384 MBGrafik
Grafikchip NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SchnittstellePCIe x16-SchnittstelleSpeicher (vorhanden)1024 MBAnschlüsseHDMI, 2x DVI-I, VGAChipsatz AMD 870 Mainboard
AnschlüssePS/2 (Tastatur), 2x USB 3.0, 8x USB 2.0, 6-Pin-FireWire, 4-Pin-FireWire, RJ-45, 4x Line-Out, Line-In, Mikrofon, Digital-Out (optisch und koaxial)NetzwerkGigabit-LANOptische Laufwerke
DVD-BrennerFestplatteSATA, 1000 GBFeatures8-Kanal-HD-Sound, 2x Front-USB- und Headset-AnschlüsseBetriebssystem
ohneAnmerkung
Im PC System nicht enthaltenTastatur, Maus, Monitor, Drucker, Scannerkosten punkt 839 euro 

hab ich auch von der alternatseite ist von Pc Games 
 ich wollte halt für cata was taugliches und auch für zuhause da mein jetztiger nicht mehr nachrüsstbar ist einfach zu alt ich sag ma bis 850 euro ist die schmerzgrenze der sollte dann ma 2 jahre halten


----------



## OldboyX (20. November 2010)

Der ist schon sehr stark und hält auf jeden Fall 2 Jahre (wenn dein Hauptspiel WoW ist).


----------



## BlaBlo (20. November 2010)

Gut, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, werde mir nun demnächst diesen PC zulegen.
Mit freundlichem Gruß, BlaBlo.


----------

